# Moonlight - Needs critique



## katylyn (Nov 14, 2016)

I've dabbled in art for much of my life but lately I've been wanting to expand my horizons. So far I've only really practiced traditional art (drawing and sketching) and some digital art. But as far as coloring, I've lacked much of the experience. So, I've decided to take up painting by learning from online tutorials and through some paid lessons. I wanted to get some critique. The following painting was inspired by a time lapse video that I watched by Tim Gagnon on youtube. I wanted to see if I could paint that picture just by looking at the final picture and watching the time lapse video. There's a tear at the bottom right of the canvas because I wasn't careful in taking off my masking tape. There are a lot of flaws to it but I just want to know specifically what I can work on, what's lacking, and what kind of supplies and techniques can be used to improve learning this skill? All thoughts and comments would be gladly appreciated! 

Link: http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq100/Kairi_cat1/20161113_112640.jpg


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome! 

You will get more response if you load the picture here instead of in a link. We have had a lot of issues with spam and get a little gun shy around single posts with a link attached. 

Looking forward to seeing your work and getting to know you!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes please upload your images to this site. I can't view your photobucket stuff from my company PC but if it was here I could.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you dont need to upload the picture here. just click on the little image icon in the editor and paste the url of it like so


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That works but if the image is ever deleted or moved on PB then it will be gone from here as well.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

exactly. hence more control over where your art is displayed and how long.


----------



## katylyn (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks! I didn't really know how to do it at first ^-^;;


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It definitely shows potential. I like the way you reflect the moonlight on the clouds. Still needs to brighten up a bit?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the world of painting. It is my very favorite thing to do. You are starting your painting hobby with online tutorials and videos the same as I did two years ago. It is a wonderful resource. Seeing the progress in each painting is exciting to me. As Susan said your painting shows a lot of potential. I like your use of color. The reflections of the clouds are good but I believe the shapes of the clouds could use attention. My mind finds the way they hover next to the land confusing.


----------

